# Complete beginner



## Tate (Nov 3, 2017)

I've always wanted to try duck hunting, but nobody in my family duck hunts so I'm trying to figure out where to start.  Do you guys have some tips or tricks for me for where to start? I'd much appreciate it.

Thanks!


----------



## across the river (Nov 3, 2017)

Tate said:


> I've always wanted to try duck hunting, but nobody in my family duck hunts so I'm trying to figure out where to start.  Do you guys have some tips or tricks for me for where to start? I'd much appreciate it.
> 
> Thanks!



Since you are on the GON forum, I am going to assume you already hunt something.  Start wth whatever land you already have access to.  Ponds, beaver ponds, creeks, and even low areas that hold water can all hold some wood ducks.  A day or two before you want to hunt, scout each of those areas and see if any are holding any wood ducks.  Look wood ducks up on google if you don't know what I am talking about.    If  they are there, go back the next morning before daylight and sit right by where the ducks are.   You don't need a call or decoys, just a shotgun, steel shot, and means to retrieve the bird.  A zara spook and a spinning reel retrieved plenty from ponds for me when I was  kid.  If there are no duck on those spots when you scout, go deer hunting the next morning.   This is how most of us started, and after you do that a while you will either not really care for it anymore, continue to enjoy the occasional wood duck shoot now and then, or pretty much get obsessed with it, at which point it become a lot more involved and a lot more expensive.


----------



## DRBugman85 (Nov 3, 2017)

Dont even start it's takes a lot of money and more money and time and more time with a LOT disappointment and more money and time. So prepare for the best time of your life.


----------



## Quackmasterofgeorgia (Nov 3, 2017)

DRBugman85 said:


> Dont even start it's takes a lot of money and more money and time and more time with a LOT disappointment and more money and time. So prepare for the best time of your life.



Bugman beat me to it. Time and money is the key thing in this sport, but when things come together, you will never forget it.


----------



## bcspinks89 (Nov 4, 2017)

Try to find you someone that’s experienced in the sport to go with. If you ain’t afraid to travel come to Savannah.


----------



## Duckbuster82 (Nov 4, 2017)

Just hire a guide out west make a trip or two a year and be done with it.


----------



## AllTerrainAngler (Nov 17, 2017)

bcspinks89 said:


> Try to find you someone that’s experienced in the sport to go with. If you ain’t afraid to travel come to Savannah.



Where’d you find birds out this way. HAha. But really he has  a point. Find someone experienced. If you’re willing To make the drive you can come out with me and knock down some wood ducks.


----------



## bcspinks89 (Nov 17, 2017)

Just got to know where to go and be able to travel my friend.


----------



## T-N-T (Nov 18, 2017)

It is a nasty thing o get into. Terrible in every way.  Cost too much time and money and disappointment in GA.
With all that being said, nothing better to me on a cold breezy morning than watching the sun rise over the water and hearing the wind whistle off the wing tips of some ducks.


----------



## AllTerrainAngler (Nov 19, 2017)

bcspinks89 said:


> Just got to know where to go and be able to travel my friend.



We ran out of water here in Bulloch. Guess I’ll
Be going over to Effingham this season. Haha. The ogeechee landings i usually use are less than knew deep right now


----------



## The Fever (Nov 21, 2017)

Be smart. Ask around for someone to go with and offer to bring gas and shells and coffee for everyone. 

I take a new hunter annually and all I ask is that they wear a blindfold, sign an affidavit, and a large cup of piping hot black coffee. If they do that, they are liable to find themselves a duck hunting buddy for life, if not, we stare at a large batch of coots all morning and listen to gunfire in the distance.


----------



## king killer delete (Nov 22, 2017)

AllTerrainAngler said:


> We ran out of water here in Bulloch. Guess I’ll
> Be going over to Effingham this season. Haha. The ogeechee landings i usually use are less than knew deep right now


Hope you can find a place to park.


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 23, 2017)

DRBugman85 said:


> Dont even start it's takes a lot of money and more money and time and more time with a LOT disappointment and more money and time. So prepare for the best time of your life.



My mantra is "Get your kids into duck hunting and they will never have enough money to get into drugs!".  Duck hunting in Georgia is not very full filling, but I've been hooked for over 50 years and when it is time to go, my rear end ends up in the truck.


----------



## Jaz86 (Dec 1, 2017)

AllTerrainAngler said:


> We ran out of water here in Bulloch. Guess I’ll
> Be going over to Effingham this season. Haha. The ogeechee landings i usually use are less than knew deep right now


 
Wasn't much better in Effingham last week.


----------

